# Antena wifi



## fello123 (Oct 16, 2007)

tengo una antena ENCORE pero el cable es muy corto ,que tipo de cable debo usar para alargarlo,y como puedo hacer para aumentar su potencia, o mejor dicho mejorarla. Trabaja en la frecuencia de 2.4Ghz


----------



## ciri (Oct 16, 2007)

Las antes utilizan unos cables con malla metálica, no se como se llaman. pero consiste en un cable central con una vaina de goma, y sobre esta la malla metaliza con su recubrimiento.

algo muy similar al cable del TV.

Pero te recomiendo que no lo alargues porque justamente es eso lo que te quita potencia.

Y la potencia en algunos equipos de 2G4 se puede llegar aumentar, pero no es muy fácil. estos equipos trabajas aproximadamente en unos 20 dBm

Diría que lo mandes a un servis, donde tengan los equipos especiales para medirlos.

Yo trabajo haciendo esas cosas, y aumentamos potencias de algunos modelos en particulares, pero sin las herramientas necesarias es imposible.


----------



## fello123 (Oct 16, 2007)

mi problema es que tengo mi ruteador fuera de mi casa y quiero mejorar la señal para darle major distancia , se que se utiliza cable coaxial pero no se cual sera rg59 o rg75 u otro tipo el conector de la antena es pequeño y es hay donde me complico, quiero darle mas altura para ver que resultado tengo por eso lo de alargar el cable


----------



## ciri (Oct 17, 2007)

Subirlo no te va a dar mas potencia, eso simplemente se hac cuando el enlace tenga la linea de vista obstruida pero, estamos hablando de vinculos de mas de 3 km.


----------



## max724 (Ene 20, 2008)

el tipo de cable que se utiliza es de 50 ohm ,sea placa de red o router tiene una conexión de tipo sma,bhaste un cable de la cantidad de metros necesarias y conecta un ficha sma en un principio y en el otro una de tipo N macho y haste una antena ,te dejo una muy sencilla adjunta, conectala al conector N y ponla en tu techo, te dara algunos km.

te dejo un enlase de un post que hice hace poco sobre el tema , esta super completo

http://www.taringa.net/posts/downlo...as-saber-sobre-redes-inalambricas-(wifi).html


comenta


----------



## moises95 (Oct 13, 2011)

Respondo en este tema porque mi pregunta tambien es sobre la potencia de una antena wifi.

Tengo un router con una antena pequeña que manda muy poca señal, la pregunta es ¿Si le pongo una antena mas grande puede mandar mas señal? Por ejemplo si la que lleva manda señal hasta 20metros, quiero una que mande hasta 100 metros.

¿Eso se hace poniendo una antena distinta?

¿De cuanta potencia? 

5dBi?
9dBi?
10dBi?

Es para mandar wifi a varias plantas


----------



## superpower (Oct 13, 2011)

La potencia se mide en watts y los db es la ganancia de la antena,para poder aumentar la distancia es recomendable una antena de por lo menos unos 26db(depende de la distancia a cubrir).Para 100 metros con 15db alcanza y sobra.si es necesario brindar servicio a varias receptoras es aconsejable una antena omnidireccional y libre de obstaculos, espero te sirva.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 13, 2011)

superpower dijo:


> La potencia se mide en watts y los db es la ganancia de la antena,para poder aumentar la distancia es recomendable una antena de por lo menos unos 26db(depende de la distancia a cubrir).Para 100 metros con 15db alcanza y sobra.si es necesario brindar servicio a varias receptoras es aconsejable una antena omnidireccional y libre de obstaculos, espero te sirva.




He visto una de 8bdi a 1Watt ¿Cuantos metros da esa potencia? 

La antena con 100 metros de alcance creo que mellega para todo. ¿Entonces para 100 metros cuantos vatios tiene que ser?

¿Tambien tiene que tener 15db de ganancia?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 13, 2011)

superpower dijo:


> Para 100 metros con 15db alcanza y sobra.si es necesario brindar servicio a varias receptoras es aconsejable una antena omnidireccional y libre de obstaculos, espero te sirva.



Con la antena TL-ANT2415D que es de 15 DBI (se la instalé a un tecnico amigo hace unos 8 meses) está alimentando en un radio de 2,5 Km a unos 16 clientes, de los cuales 5 estan en los 2,5 Km con excelente señal y con tiempos de propagación de 3 ms. y encima hay unos cuantos Eucaliptus a unos 800 m, los dias de mucha lluvia o tormenta sufre un poco la conexión, pero no se cae por nada.
Transmite con una RB411, pero hicimos la prueba con una placa PCI común y no hubo la menor diferencia (subimos una placa Mini-ITX al mastil en caja estanca del tipo IP65) y cuando digo que no hubo diferencia, no hubo diferencia alguna, se quería matar cuando vió esto, ya había comprado la RB411, la placa Mini-ITX era mía y la llevé el día de instalación solo para demostrarle que toda la brujería tecnica que leyó en la web era eso mismo, brujería técnica.



> La antena con 100 metros de alcance creo que mellega para todo. ¿Entonces para 100 metros cuantos vatios tiene que ser?


En este tema la potencia no tiene tanto que ver, tiene mas que ver las pérdidas por inserción, las propias del cable y por supuesto la línea de vision..
Para 100 metros te sirve CUALQUIER COSA y no se necesita potencia.
Se necesita que el largo del cable sea el menor posible, que la antena sea la mayor posible y por supuesto línea de vista entre transceptoras.
Deberías subir el router a una caja estanca, alimentarlo por POE, poner una Omnidireccional (*para exteriores*) lo mas grande que puedas, aunque si tienes línea de vista entre todos, con una de 8 o 10 Dbi te sobra escandalosamente, poner un tramo de cable hasta la antena que no pase los 30 Cm y listo.

*El secreto no es la potencia, el secreto es minimizar las pérdidas y maximizar las antenas.*​
.-


----------



## djwash (Oct 13, 2011)

Apoyo lo que dice Ferdinando12. Y agrego experiencia personal:

Arme una antena biquad en PCB busca en google la encontraras, la dibuje a mano con un marcador y una regla, hecha la placa le puse un reflector trasero hecho con una chapa de gabinete de pc, separado por un pedazo de telgopor de 20mm, una vez unido todo le conecte 8 metros de cable RG58 y de ahi a un adaptador USB wifi, con este invento era capaz de conectarme a una antena que esta a 500 metros mas o menos, claro que compre las fichitas que van a rosca en en router y adaptador para minimizar perdidas.

La idea era conectar a un vecino que esta a 50 metros, arme otra antena y la conecte a mi router Encore ENDSL-A2+WIGX2, la coneccion exelente.

Si quieres fotos me avisas, en este momento no tengo pero me subo, me bajo y las subo...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 13, 2011)

*djwash*, en tu caso hubiera sido mil veces mejor hacer una extensión del cable USB usando cable UTP y subir el adaptador Wi-Fi, te matás de la risa, para la caida de tensión en el cable (si hubiera) arrancás de abajo con un 7805 y un diodo en directa en la pata de ground.

*Perdidas del RG-58= 1,056 Db x 8 m = 8,44 Db !!!!!!*

Siempre que puedo uso este patch box anda que da miedo, tiene un pigtail de unos 10 cm, el lugar alcanza y sobra para meter cualquier plaqueta de router, lo unico observable es que no trae para anclar las plaquetas así que separadores de plastico y pegamento de contacto, tampoco trae agujeros para pasar cables (clavo caliente, pasacable, sellador de silicona y listo)
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-121271553-antena-patcho-box-wireless-14-dbi-para-poner-tu-equipo-de-_JM_


Hacemos algunos numeros? para ver como se comportaría el enlace sugerido por mí para *moisés95*


Vamos a exagerar los numeros para las peores condiciones (cables con mucha perdida, perdidas por insercion alta, baja sensibilidad de recepcion en las puntas, etc, la idea es tirarle a matar al enlace)

Pongamos que el router del amigo tira lo que cualquier plaquita del montón, unos 63 mw, que ha subido el router al mastil y que ha colocado un tramo de 50 cm de cable desde el router hasta la antena propiamente dicha, como el cable es malisimo y tiene altas perdidas le pondremos que pierde 0,6 Db por metro, la pérdida por insercion en cada conector (conector que sale del router+conector que entra a la antena) 0,5 Db, la perdida por propagacion en el medio la dejaremos en -80 Db que para 100 metros es correcta tirando a alta.
Antena en transmisor de 10 Db y en receptor de 6 Db

Resumiendo:

Transmisor:
Power de Tx=17,99 Db = 63 mw
Perdida de cable + 2 conectores= -1,6 Db
Ganancia de Antena= 10 Db

Perdida del medio=-80 Db

Cliente:
Perdida de cable + 2 conectores= -1,6 Db
Ganancia de Antena= 6 Db
Sensibilidad en recepcion=-63 Db (malisimo)

Resultado:
Margen en Db para fadding de señal y otros etc. =  13,79 Db

Alcanza y sobra.

http://www.enlasat.org/infocalculo.html
(decimal point is comma)

.-


----------



## djwash (Oct 14, 2011)

No entendí bien lo del 7805, tengo entendido que si alargas mucho el USB tenés perdida de conectividad pero no lo he probado. Hubiera sido mejor y mas barato, pero así como este funciona bien y además los materiales no los pague yo.

Y por la perdida del cable si sabia que ese cable tiene mucha perdida pero los resultados fueron buenos siendo que tengo 8 metros de cada lado 

saludos...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cuando necesito usar algo USB muy lejos de la PC le armo un cable de extensión con cable UTP, la pérdida de conectividad se dá mas por las interferencias que por la caida de tensión, tengo andando cables USB de impresoras sobre tramos UTP de 10 metros sin problemas y no conozco nada mas celoso que las impresoras (en realidad los Pen Drives).
Para el caso de poner en mastil un dispositivo USB uso cable FTP para exteriores de doble vaina, el truco consiste en usar un par y conectarle: Data+ y Gnd, en el otro par Data- + Gnd, y en los dos pares que quedan envío + y - trenzados.
Si por esas casualidades llegara a haber caida de tensión uso un 7805 y en la pata de Gnd le pongo un diodo conectado en directa para desplazar "el plano de Gnd", por lo cual en la salida se obtienen 5,7 V.

No he probado con cable STP que por construcción sería el ideal para esto, mejora muchisimo la inmunidad pero creo que aumentan los ohms x metro y lo que se obtiene por inmunidad se pierde por caida.

De esto que hablo hay mucha info segun pude ver ocasionalmente.

.-


----------



## moises95 (Oct 14, 2011)

Me pierdo con tanto numero y lio de calculos y mas cuando no tengo ni idea de potencia y ganancia de wifi. 

La antena es para dentro de la casa, pero tiene que llegar bastante lejos poque es para varias plantas. Las que veo en la tienda son Onmidirecionales, Y en la casa tiene que superar obstaculos como paredes, el telefono inalambrico, el techo, y obstaculos asin para poder llegar a cada planta. 

En una tienda he visto una antena de 10dBi a una potencia de 1Watt onmidirecional. ¿Me valdria eso para una casa grande con varias plantas? Tiene que superar obstaculos e interferencias por el inalambrico.

La antena va directa al conector SMA del router, sin alargadores ni nada.

No tengo ni idea de ganancias y potencia en antenas ni con calculadora.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 14, 2011)

> La antena es para dentro de la casa, pero tiene que llegar bastante lejos poque es para varias plantas


Es Wi-Fi no rayos X.
En ese caso mas de 3 paredes no pasará por dar una guía aproximada, todo dependerá de la absorción y rebotes de los ambientes y mobiliario, prober, probar y probar.
Wi-Fi tiene limitaciones y lo que quieres hacer excede las posibilidades de esta tecnología.
Un piso hacia arriba, un piso hacia abajo, tal vez 3 paredes de ladrillos y hasta unos 15 metros y que no exista mucho metal o mucho concreto será el alcance aprox.
Puede ser *muy poco mas* o *muchísisisisimo* menos.
Haz la prueba, mas no se te puede ayudar.

Los cálculos que hice no es necesario que los comprendas, es para la gente que puede hacerlos en el foro, no eres tu solo quien lee esto, y demuestran matematicamente que si respetas las directrices para el correcto uso de esta tecnologia, te sobra potencia sin agregar mas que una simple antenita, sin necesidad de amplificadores o lo que se te ocurra.

Ten en cuenta que si sales con 1 Watt de potencia dejarás sordas a las más próximas y muy seguramente no llegarás a las mas lejanas o les llegarás con tantos rebotes, sumatorias y cancelaciones que aunque el nivel sea bueno la tasa de errores tirara al piso las transferencias.

WI-FI no es una sola cosa, son varias *conjugadas con criterio* entre la que se encuentra como dominante que tiene que haber línea de vista, esto traducido quiere decir que la antena del cliente que recibe debe tener visibilidad optica directa con el transmisor, o sea, las antenas se deben poder ver.
Fuera de esto que acabo de comentarte es terreno de tanteo, prueba y error y hay que probar, por experiencia, en tu caso, solo tendras una linda sopa de problemas insalvables, pero como siempre, prueba, prueba y recontraprueba.

*WI-FI NO ES CUESTION DE POTENCIA*​
.-



> Se necesita que el largo del cable sea el menor posible, que la antena sea la mayor posible y por supuesto línea de vista entre transceptoras.
> Deberías subir el router a una caja estanca, alimentarlo por POE, poner una Omnidireccional (para exteriores) lo mas grande que puedas, aunque si tienes línea de vista entre todos, con una de 8 o 10 Dbi te sobra escandalosamente, poner un tramo de cable hasta la antena que no pase los 30 Cm y listo.
> 
> El secreto no es la potencia, el secreto es minimizar las pérdidas y maximizar las antenas.



.-


----------



## moises95 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que si sales con 1 Watt de potencia dejarás sordas a las más próximas y muy seguramente no llegarás a las mas lejanas o les llegarás con tantos rebotes, sumatorias y cancelaciones que aunque el nivel sea bueno la tasa de errores tirara al piso las transferencias.



No entiendo eso, quiere decir que tendra tanta fuerza que no vere los demas puntos de acceso?
Pero eso no tiene importancia, la idea es que mi punto de acceso me llegue con bastante señal.

Como dices, probar y probar, voy a empezar con esta que describo:

Antena Omnidireccional de 9 dBi

    Frecuencia: 2400-2483.5 MHz
    Linear: Horizontal y Vertical 
    Ganancia: 9 dBi
    Impedancia: 50 ohm
    Potencia: 1 W
    Conector: Tipo SMA Macho 
    Diametro: 20 mm 
    Medidas: Diametro 13 mm, longitud 385 
    Peso: 42 g 
    Temperatura operacional: -30º C + 60ºC
    Uso Para ampliar la potencia de puntos de acceso o routers  


¿Que decis de ella?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 14, 2011)

Me parece que vas a tirar dinero a la basura, pero adelante, es evidente que tienes una idea fija y que tienes dificultad de comprension de texto, ya dije todo lo que se podia decir, incluso redundantemente y aún así no fué suficiente.
Suerte.

.-


----------



## moises95 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Me parece que vas a tirar dinero a la basura, pero adelante, es evidente que tienes una idea fija y que tienes dificultad de comprension de texto, ya dije todo lo que se podia decir, incluso redundantemente y aún así no fué suficiente.
> Suerte.
> 
> .-



No, no entiendo los que me deciis, no tengo ni idea de antenas, si me dicen algo sobre antenas ganancia potencia ni idea, y tambien abre entendido mal los que me habeis escrito.

Y que queires decir que no me va a servir de nada la antena de 1w?


----------



## djwash (Oct 14, 2011)

La antena que vas a comprar no tiene 1w, la potencia se la da el router o Adaptador wifi, no se porque te dicen que la antena tiene 1w si tiene conector SMA, la potencia se la da el dispositivo a la que esta conectada.

Mira que yo logre una coneccion de unos 500m con menos de 100mW (0,1W) ya que la antena que arme a mano es de alta ganancia (dB).

Si quieres hacer una coneccion en un edificio y llegar a todos los pisos lo mejor es el cable, y si quieres tener wifi en cada piso puedes probar cuantos pisos cubre un router wifi con la antena que trae, y pones routers según sea necesario, lo que queres hacer limita mucho la aplicación de wifi.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 14, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> La antena que vas a comprar no tiene 1w, la potencia se la da el router o Adaptador wifi, no se porque te dicen que la antena tiene 1w si tiene conector SMA, la potencia se la da el dispositivo a la que esta conectada.
> 
> Mira que yo logre una coneccion de unos 500m con menos de 100mW (0,1W) ya que la antena que arme a mano es de alta ganancia (dB).
> 
> Si quieres hacer una coneccion en un edificio y llegar a todos los pisos lo mejor es el cable, y si quieres tener wifi en cada piso puedes probar cuantos pisos cubre un router wifi con la antena que trae, y pones routers según sea necesario, lo que queres hacer limita mucho la aplicación de wifi.



Es para aumentar el wifi en una casa, el problema es que no me llega a la planta de arriba ni de abajo solo  donde esta el router.

Entonces si pongo la antena de 10dBi no voy a notar mejoras ningunas ¿no? Porque la potencia la da el router. La cosa es que el otros dia fue uno a comprar una antena enorme para ponerla en su edificio y llegue a toda las plantas, la cosa esque era para el router que la que tenia daba muy poco



djwash dijo:


> Mira que yo logre una coneccion de unos 500m con menos de 100mW (0,1W) ya que la antena que arme a mano es de alta ganancia (dB).




 cuanto mas ganancia mas alcance aunque el router sea flojito. 

Otra cosa, ¿Que antena hicistes? ¿Hay algun tutorial?


----------



## djwash (Oct 14, 2011)

Si tienes 10w de potencia y una antena con una ganancia de 2dBi ( la original de los router) no vasa tener mucho alcance porque te limita la ganancia, es como si tuvieras un amplificador de 100w conectado a un auricular.

Si tenés un router normal con menos de 100mW y una antena de 15 o 20 dB vas a llegar muy lejos, pero siempre la limitación son los obstaculos.

En tu caso necesitas una antena omnidireccional de la mayor ganancia posible, busca en Google antena wifi casera omnidireccional y saldrán muchas imagenes, como te dijeron arriba, wifi no es una cuestión de potencia, y cada caso es diferente hay que probar y probar.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 14, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Si tienes 10w de potencia y una antena con una ganancia de 2dBi ( la original de los router) no vasa tener mucho alcance porque te limita la ganancia, es como si tuvieras un amplificador de 100w conectado a un auricular.
> 
> Si tenés un router normal con menos de 100mW y una antena de 15 o 20 dB vas a llegar muy lejos, pero siempre la limitación son los obstaculos.
> 
> En tu caso necesitas una antena omnidireccional de la mayor ganancia posible, busca en Google antena wifi casera omnidireccional y saldrán muchas imagenes, como te dijeron arriba, wifi no es una cuestión de potencia, y cada caso es diferente hay que probar y probar.



Entonces si mi router tiene una potencia muy baja (potencia de router que te da tu compañia) le pongo una antena de 15db y mandaria por ejemplo 100metros pero se perderian en lso obstaculos 

¿He entendido bien?

La cosa es que sustitullo la antena de mi router, por otra que tengo de 2db y aumenta 1 raya de señal, y con lo grande que esla antena original del router la señal que manda es muy muy baja


----------



## djwash (Oct 14, 2011)

Digamos que si entendiste, solo que la potencia de tu router no debe ser baja, es probable que sea la tipica de la mayoria de los routers, que modelo exactamente es?

2dB es la potencia tipica de las antenas originales de los router, las que son desmontables con rosca. Algunas son mas grandes que otras pero en definitiva es lo mismo, puede variar un poco la cobertura segun la marca, pero no es tanta la diferencia, influyen otros factores como si hay otra red cerca que use el mismo canal...

Con una antena de mas ganancia tendras mas cobertura sin aumentar la potencia, siempre se busca aumentar la ganancia de las antenas y minimizar las perdidas, el aumento de potencia es necesario en otros casos muy diferentes al tuyo.

Para el wifi *siempre* son un problema los obstaculos, si hay visual entre antenas podes llegar lejos con antena omnidireccional, y mucho mas lejos con antena direccional.

Vos vas a tener obstaculos entre los dispositivos, asique olvidate de los 100metros, la cobertura va a depender de los obstaculos, composicion de las paredes, ladrillo, madera, hierro, concreto. 

Tambien tenes que tener en cuenta las interferencias, otras redes wifi cercanas que usen el mismo canal, entre otras.

Te recomiendo antes de comprar una antena, armes alguna omnidireccional que con casi cualquier cosa superas la ganancia de la antena original.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 14, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Digamos que si entendiste, solo que la potencia de tu router no debe ser baja, es probable que sea la tipica de la mayoria de los routers, que modelo exactamente es?
> 
> 2dB es la potencia tipica de las antenas originales de los router, las que son desmontables con rosca. Algunas son mas grandes que otras pero en definitiva es lo mismo, puede variar un poco la cobertura segun la marca, pero no es tanta la diferencia, influyen otros factores como si hay otra red cerca que use el mismo canal...
> 
> ...



El router es un TP-LINK  dejo la web de mi modelo de router http://www.tp-link.com/es/products/productDetails.asp?class=&content=spe&pmodel=TD-W8950ND

Acabo de hacerme con cobre y un poco a la bulla una antena wifi, a partir de la antena de toda la vida, el cable que llev a dentro le he quitado el plastiquito y ese lo he soldado a mi antena, la he probado en una tarteja wifi receptora y la señal ha mejorado 1 o 2 metros nada mas  ¿Es porque he construido mal la antena?

Es de este tipo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.seguridadwireless.net/hwagm/imagenes/6.jpg

pero mas deformado el cobre y no tan gordo, sino un hilo de cobre de un cable tierra, que era gruesillo son gruesos.


----------



## djwash (Oct 14, 2011)

Aca te dejo fotos de la que arme, es direccional, en tu caso puede que no te sirva.

Aca hay un tutorial para hacer una antena omnidireccional de unos 10dBi.

Es muy economica, hace la prueba a ver que sale.

http://www.hardmodding.net/smf/elec...l/?PHPSESSID=aef238429a20c5f1e3101f66eaf7db32


----------

